
Ask HN: Which startups will expand internationally in the next 1-2 years? - rsmoore215
And of those, which regions do you think they will try to tackle first?
======
rtcoms
I guess [https://deepart.io/](https://deepart.io/) has a chance , considering
how populer ios app prisma is becoming.

They launched earlier than prisma , but didn't have mobile app, thus didn't
get viral even if they are more advanced than prisma.

------
JSeymourATL
ViriCiti just announced expansion plans in the US & EU >
[https://startupjuncture.com/2016/07/14/viriciti-funding-
eur7...](https://startupjuncture.com/2016/07/14/viriciti-funding-eur700k/)

------
drijkhof
My educated guess states teletext.io it's just to good not to become big.

